# Morning Diarrhea - :-(



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Morning Diarrhea*This morning my stomach was really bad, lately i have been having a really bad stomach in the morning. I currently take imodium and codiene phosphate in the morning. Do you have any advice?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Take the imodium the night before with your evening meal as well.


----------



## joy_badtummy (Jan 18, 2012)

i usually try to drink a lot of water and make myself "go" in the morning. the cramps are inevitable, but it's something you gotta learn to live with. also, try de-stressing yourself. I try to jog in place for a couple of seconds and use breathing techniques. oh, and i avoid eating past 6pm the night before.


----------



## flurry (Jun 27, 2012)

BQ said:


> Take the imodium the night before with your evening meal as well.


Is it safe to take a tablet every day? I've only ever used imodium when it's been the morning and I've had an attack, but if it's safe to take daily in the evenings then I might give that a go.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I took more than one a day for years.


----------



## mochamloki (Jul 21, 2012)

flurry said:


> Is it safe to take a tablet every day? I've only ever used imodium when it's been the morning and I've had an attack, but if it's safe to take daily in the evenings then I might give that a go.


I took 3 a day for years. Now I try to take one but sometimes it's two.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I took 8 plus a day for two years.


----------



## flurry (Jun 27, 2012)

mochamloki said:


> I took 3 a day for years. Now I try to take one but sometimes it's two.


That's amazing I had no idea you could take them that frequently without anything going bad. I think I may experiment with taking half a tablet at bedtime. Do you guys know if your body builds up a tolerance to the drug and then you end up having to take more for the same effect?Thanks.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I had 10 years of frequent, massive, daily diarrhea until I began taking a flavonoid supplement called Provex CV. It was designed to control cholesterol; but it also seems to have properties that control GI inflammation. Within the past year I have had cancer surgery and relocated to Mexico. Because of radiation and various surgical challenges that followed that, I have stopped taking the supplement. The bowels continue to stay controlled for about 9 months, now. Depending upon what caused your problems, it could help, it might not; but it certainly has saved my life.Mark


----------



## flurry (Jun 27, 2012)

overitnow said:


> I had 10 years of frequent, massive, daily diarrhea until I began taking a flavonoid supplement called Provex CV. It was designed to control cholesterol; but it also seems to have properties that control GI inflammation. Within the past year I have had cancer surgery and relocated to Mexico. Because of radiation and various surgical challenges that followed that, I have stopped taking the supplement. The bowels continue to stay controlled for about 9 months, now. Depending upon what caused your problems, it could help, it might not; but it certainly has saved my life.Mark


Hi MarkThanks for your reply, I do have some of those tablets but I have been experimenting with the Calcium supplement which has helped quite a few people.I just wondered how many of the Provex CV do you recommend to take daily?Many Thanks


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

The dosage is 2 a day, 1 with breakfast, 1 with dinner. The calcium has worked for me in times past and may well be enough for you. The part that the flavonoids have played,over the years, seems to have lowered/eliminated the inflammatory response, no doubt assissted by the Mexican diet.Mark


----------



## Queeenie (Oct 5, 2014)

This is my first post. I didn't know there were so many people like me .... having the same embarrassing symptoms. I have suffered quietly, hiding my symptoms. 5 years ago at Christmas my symptoms went out of control and for several weeks I was having 50 bm's and could not leave home .... could not even make it in to see a doctor for some time. I was told it was food allergies. Eliminated those and I still have "issue's".

I was searching the Internet looking for my magic solution, hoping to find that solution that immediately parts the sky's and angels sing, "you are forever cured"! I saw mention of the Provex. I kept wracking my brain, I knew I recognized the name. I have been a Melaleuca customer for 9 years because of their cleaning products helped my son stop having ear infections (he'd had them chronically for 10 years - so bad that speech & language skills were messed up). My husband takes their vitamin packets daily. I can't. I have a problem with a muscle in my throat that seizes on food and pills daily or every few days. That started about the same time as the diarrhea reared its ugly head. I cannot believe that a possible solution has been within my grasp for all these years. I just ordered 2 bottles with my monthly order. I am sooooo excited. Melaleuca' product information does not mention this attribute. If this works for me, I will be making a glorious uproar about it. I just hope I can get the pills down. I may have to go in and have my throat stretched again. I am wondering if the reason the Provex is working so well is because of a new technology they created for all their supplements. They patented a way that allows supplements to not dissolve in your digestive system until it gets further down the digestive tract where it can be utilized more efficiently. They have a name for the process and info about it on their website.

I am so excited at the possibility of this working. How long did it take before you saw a difference? I saw you were taking it morning & night.

Did I mention I was excited?


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Take as many Imodium as you need. My GI (who worked at the Mayo) has patients who have taken 15-20 per day for 20 years. Just remember to take a day or two a week off if you find you build a tolerance.

For the longest time, I took a 1/2 before bed, then 1/2 immediately when I awoke. Even if I was not getting up right away, I found the "snooze button Imodium" to help me a lot.


----------



## Queeenie (Oct 5, 2014)

I posted before that I was looking for that magic solution that miraculously cures me. Well, I think I hear the angels singing. The Provex is working amazingly well. I have been on it for about 3 weeks. Everyday things get better and better. I am even on an antibiotic (for a infected tooth) that normally tears my stomach up. I am doing great. Now, I did start taking a probiotic when I started the antibiotic. I cannot tell you how long it has been since I have felt "normal". I am there. Thank you to those who shared this information on this board. You are changing my life.


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

Real cure for IBS is - No Cure

Shame on the 40 thousand years of evolution


----------

